# General > The Literature Network >  an odd ocurance

## Stanislaw

whenever I open a page, the borders are of different sizes, after a few second they return to the standard, does everyone have this... or is it just me?

----------


## subterranean

Sometimes i experienced this Stan, but only when the connection is bad. It's like having a "heavy" load, then it moved slowly to its normal appereance.

----------


## Stanislaw

Thats the, thing, it is even happening to me on the p4's at school,

----------


## Jay

It seems to me the comps could have have some difficulties 'translating' the code into graphics, does to me all the time no matter what connection I'm on  :Smile: .

----------


## subterranean

well maybe this forum is "too heavy" ? i mean most of members have avatar @ 100x100 pixels..thats quite big for a forum..not an IT student/expert so just guessing here

----------


## den

The biggest `hangs' I get are the first few times when I hit the Post Reply button and the animated smilies take ~ages~ to load.  :Flare:  And yes, the page borders are all wonky until they've loaded.

----------


## Stanislaw

Is it just a bad connection that causes all this?

----------


## Jay

Hey SubT, lol, not giving up my avatar  :Wink: , shush  :Biggrin: . 100x100 is good (absolutely totally objective here though  :Wink:  )

----------


## subterranean

Jay, if the avatar is the main problem, u should give it away and that would help Stan to get a better view and save his eyes  :Wink: ..Have some pitty will you Jay  :Wink:

----------


## Stanislaw

no, my eyes are okay...when they stop spinning,

----------


## Jay

lol, NO WAY! The avatar STAYS!  :Biggrin:  Not giving it up for a set of spinning eyes  :Angel:

----------


## subterranean

hey don't u all wonder...no comments from our beloved Admin about this issue so far..

Chris, where are you? Stan needs a hand here  :Wink:

----------


## Jay

Chris didn't see the avatar thingy... not even a glimpse  :Wink:

----------


## Stanislaw

he is probably ignoring us, or he gets this complaint all the time?, oh well, Its no major problem, just a little weird.

----------


## subterranean

maybe he thinks u were just teasing him stan.. :Wink:

----------


## Jay

LOOOOL, sooo don't think so, lol  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

well my dear Jay,,,who knows..

----------


## Jay

I'd say... STAN  :Wink:   :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

stan do you still experience this odd occurance..you should clarify, so admin wouldnt need to bother reading all these smart post in this thread  :Wink:

----------


## Jay

Ahem, was that a hint to shut up and go hijack another thread?  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

:Biggrin:   :Biggrin: ....why are u so smart...?!

----------


## Jay

Me? You have to be confusing me with someone I once knew... well, will let her know you know her, too  :Wink:  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

yea i mus be..You? smart? i dont think so  :Wink:

----------


## Jay

Told you so  :Tongue:

----------


## Stanislaw

I hope not, (hope I am not the forum bully), hehehehe,  :FRlol:  

Give me your lunch money!  :Mad:  

oh well, tis not that important anyhow.

----------


## Jay

No you're definitelly NOT the forum bully  :Smile:

----------


## subterranean

he's not....?!!!!


well he doesnt give any confirmation whether he still experience the so called odd occurance thingy...

hemm..this thread should be closed for good  :Wink:

----------


## Jay

Yes, he is not.  :Smile: 
Why? Hijacked or not, it's still a thread  :Wink: . And even if, stop posting in it and it gets into the history  :Wink: . Naaah, too crazy for that  :Wink: .

----------


## simon

Teasing is hardly any fun when there is no response.

----------


## Jay

You would know, right Si?  :Wink:  :Biggrin:

----------


## subterranean

> Teasing is hardly any fun when there is no response.


well at least he got some from his fellow forum members

----------


## Stanislaw

HiJaCkEd, back.

I only ocasionally have the same problem, maybe admin fixed it, or maybe the internet service provision is better. uh, I don't think I am speaking english anymore... Though just thought I would bring up the issue...

arrr, ye be stealin me hobby, ye best be stoppin it or ye be walkin the plank.  :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

oh ye're so in trouble ... :Wink: 

In one of this days, ye'd get a warning PM..

now why do i sound like ye i mean you now...

----------


## Stanislaw

I be in trouble, who be makin me HiJaCk me own thread aye?

An what be the problem in imitatin me, I think everyone would wan a be doing that! :Wink:

----------


## subterranean

Yea, i suppose it'd look bit silly if pirate got hicjaked by "commoners"..you'd loose ur dignity  :Wink:

----------


## simon

The townspeople just need to rally, we make a trap for this pirate of the literary seas and snag him in his own hijacking net. Now first we need a decoy...

----------


## Stanislaw

arrr ye not be capturin me.

----------


## Jay

Who was talking about capturing you  :Wink: ... wouldn't it be easier just to... well, shoot you?  :Tongue:

----------


## Stanislaw

:Eek2:  arrr, but what be the world with out me?

----------


## subterranean

a world with safer oceans of course....where the only dangerous threat left is sharks.

----------


## Jay

Sharks and other peaceful but hungry  :Wink:  animals.
Well, Stan, depends what kind of a pirate are you. What ships, fashion, customs... do you prefer? Just a thought... maybe instead of shooting you we could present you to a muzeum  :Tongue: ... in case you were the good old one-eyed one-legged pirate with a cute parrot adorned to yer shoulder 24/7  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

arrr but then i be doin no pilagen, an I would requier a really large cage.

----------


## Jay

Why? Could get you stuffed  :Wink:  along with the parrot  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

arrr. I won't go that easy, you will have to go through me crew and me ship to get me.

----------


## Jay

No problemo  :Wink: , can do that  :Biggrin:

----------


## Stanislaw

You guys not be havin staph weapons right?.... right.... oh [email protected] they probably do be havin them... time to break out the bfg's!


hahahahahahahhahahaha try an get through us now!!!!!!

----------


## Jay

Staff weapons you mean? SG reference kinda weapons? Sure, and have you seen all the cool season 7 gizmos? Ha, can have that all, Thor's my buddy  :Wink: .

----------


## Stanislaw

oh [email protected] uh we got apophasis ghost?

----------


## Jay

Apophis? Anubis? Which snakehead you're talking about? lol Apophis is *hopefully* dead for good this time, lol. Though we could somehow get Anubis back into picture... but it'll be of no importance as we got Ba'al in the game now and he hasn't tried to destroy the Earth as far... hey if you wanna go SG fighting I'd suggest you'd chose a different aproach or you're going to get your pirate backside beaten in about ten minutes  :Wink:  :Biggrin:  :Tongue:

----------


## Stanislaw

ahhh, that be me plan, when your little boats come towards the boat I release the ghouahould (don't remember how to spell that) gliders.

and then we will wrap things up with a few rounds from our assult rifles.

----------


## simon

Pirate captain, being your veteran cook of the high seas let me recomend flaming canonballs for approaching ships and stealthy overnight pillaging of villiages to shut the traps of these decent citicens. Any captured dignitary can be poisoned or ransomed for loot.

Or for a pot of gold dubloons I could send my messenger cockroaches ashore to the King's Commander Brigade of the high seas to enlighten them to our position. What would you barter for safekeeping?

----------


## Stanislaw

I think a kings ransome double fold, and the deed to our own island be satisfactory.

----------


## simon

An island complete with tree houses and a hotsprings and an that elternal supply of grog ingredients.

----------


## Jay

Stan: Goa'uld  :Wink:  and I don't need my ships anywhere near yours, have this advanced 'big honkin' canons'  :Wink:  that could take care of that... oh and also O'Neill  :Wink: . (note, not THE O'Neill the ship as it's been destroyed... though they're secretelly operating The O'Neill II  :Wink: )

----------

